
Show HN: JAZZARI: A programmable band in your browser - jackschaedler
https://jackschaedler.github.io/jazzari/
======
lozzo
This is brilliant... It took me some time to understand how it worked as it
starts up with a demo...

The idea of writing music in JavaScript is phenomenal

well done

~~~
timthelion
So how DO you use it? I cannot figure out how to do anything but play the
example and see the code to the tutorials but not play them...

------
veli_joza
Delightful! Do you have any ideas where you want to take this?

------
raresp
This is great, well done!

